# Italian Seaplanes.



## CharlesBronson (Dec 6, 2009)

Savoia Marchetti S 55C returning from the Artic. 1928.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2009)

Very cool!

What a pain to refuel from small cans.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 6, 2009)

It was more painful to build it, check this out:


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 14, 2009)

CANT Z 501 Gabbiano and Z 506 Airone, operations on the Mediterranean, 1941.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool video CB. 

Wheels


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks.

This is the Macchi MC 72 record floatplane after achieving 684 kmph in 1933.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 16, 2009)

The massive Dornier Do X in italian service. Umberto Maddalena was a famous aviator killed in flying accident in 1931.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

CB, that was one of your best videos you've ever posted. The interior shots were incredible! Thanks!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent video CB. 


Wheels


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys, the size of the Dornier is, even for today standars, huge. The mechanics could actually repair the engines in flight, you cant do that with an A380 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 20, 2009)

Another videos of the Macchi Castoldi 72, this time after surpassing 700 kph in 1934


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 19, 2010)

Another schneider cup racer, the Macchi M-67 of 1929, the engine was an Isotta Fraschini "asso" 18 cilindres in W with 1000 hp.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxux_2slSrY_


----------

